# Changer un compte Mail en IMAP vers POP



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à Tous,

J'ai créé mes comptes mail un peu rapidement sous Yosémite et bien sûr ils sont en IMAP par défaut. Maintenant je souhaite les transformer en POP pour que les messages soient supprimés du serveur lors de leur lecture.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de la manie à réaliser, sans pour autant supprimer l'historique des comptes.
Merci d'avance 
JF22100


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

ben la facon propre sera de temporairement desactiver les imap
via pref Mail

créer les comptes en pop  ( touche option au moment de configurer)

reactiver imap
ranger ce que tu veux bouger de l'imap vers des bal "sur mon mac"

supprimer l'imap


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2014)

Il faut maintenir la touche alt au moment de la configuration.

Le bouton _Créer_ devient alors un bouton _Suivant_.


----------



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

A Moonwalker
"il faut maintenir la touche alt au moment de la configuration."
Cette manip change l'IMAP en POP sur un compte mail déjà créé ?
Si oui, peux-tu être plus détaillé ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

non cette manip est pour CREER un compte pop
c'est l'OPTION, car sur OS recent c'est imap par defaut

c'est pour ca qu'il  faut créer le pop  puis virer l'imap
plutot que de tenter des bidouilleries


----------



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

A Pascalformac
C'est ce je pensais.
Je suis dans la position où les comptes en IMAP ont été crées (grave erreur) dans Yosémite, les historiques rapatriés par importations de Thundirbird qui étaient configurés (les comptes) avec POP.
Maintenant, je souhaite passer les comptes de IMAP en POP.

J'ai fait un essai en créant un compte test en IMAP,
Puis en le désactivant, touches Préf. + "Activer",  sans suppression,
En essayant de recréer ce compte en POP, mais ça le réactive en IMAP !!!

Donc la manie indiquer plus haut ne fonctionne pas.

Une autre idée ????


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

je l'ai déjà fait sur plusieurs machines (non yosemitées)  ca marche parfaitement 

par contre il est AUSSI possible que 
soit yosemite ait changé la donne à ce sujet ( étonnant mais possible)

soit CE yosemite n'est pas une clean install mais un upgrade et avec le lot de couac avec ( dont mauvais réencodage de reglage   anciens OS)

ceci dit rien ne t'empêche l'autre facon
 detruire les imap avant de créer les pop


----------



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

Oui Yosemite doit changer la donne.
Ce qui n'arrange rien, c'est que je viens de passer de Windaube à Apple et j'ai perdu tous mes repères.
Mon O.S est tout neuf comme ma machine ...
Autre solution :
1 J'exporte toutes mes archives mails
2 Je détruis tous les comptes IMAP,
3 Je les recrées en POP,
4 je restaure les archives.

Est-ce que cela fonctionnera ???


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2014)

je suis pas devant mon mac en ce moment, mais il n'y avait pas une astuce depuis mail pour supprimer les messages du serveur ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis pas devant mon mac en ce moment, mais il n'y avait pas une astuce depuis mail pour supprimer les messages du serveur ?


rapport avec le sujet qui est que de changer le type de compte dans Mail?
--


jf22100 a dit:


> Oui Yosemite doit changer la donne.
> Ce qui n'arrange rien, c'est que je viens de passer de Windaube à Apple et j'ai perdu tous mes repères.
> Mon O.S est tout neuf comme ma machine ...
> Autre solution :
> 1 J'exporte toutes mes archives mails


 lesquelles?

un truc que je ne pige pas 

pourquoi tu te compliques la vie?

dans Mail il y a une option d'import d'archives thunderbird !
(3 e option d'import)


les quelques messages recents ( imap Mail)
tu les copies dans une bal " sur mon mac"
(ces messages restent dans Mail  même si tu detruis le compte lié)


----------



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

A Powerdom
Oui, il existe une astuce pour éliminer les mails du serveur MAIS sous POP ...
Sous IMAP, il faut manuellement aller sur le serveur IMAP et purger l'espace disque alloué.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

Oui, il y'a une option d'import Thunderbird sous Yosemite. C'est celle que j'ai utilisée pour ramener mes archives mail de Windows/Thunderbird à Mail/Yosemite via un disque externe que j'ai ensuite utilisé pour Time Machine.
Je ne peux plus refaire cette manip car je n'ai plus la source sous Windows. Dommage ...
C'est vrai que je me casse un peu les B... mais j'aime bien les choses bien faites !!!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

le propre de l'imap etant justement la synchro serveur  -logiciels des appareils
en imap pas besoin d'astuce du tout 
selectionner les messages les mettre à la  corbeille Mail  , vider la corbeille Mail 
terminé
seule exception
si le service en ligne a  un dossier en sup ou tag global genre " all mail" " tous mes messages" sent messages " 
(qu'on retrouve dans Mail ou pas selon reglages)


----------



## jf22100 (31 Décembre 2014)

Oui, en effet,  c'est simple si on ne conserve pas ses mails ou certains mails avec les pièces attachées.
Moi, si.
A réception, soit poubelles, soit classement par boîtes et/où sous-boîtes.

Donc, recentrons-nous sur le sujet : y a t il un moyen de transformer, sous Yosemite, une BAL d'IMAP en POP.

La solution proposée en 4 points est-elle efficace ?


----------



## jf22100 (1 Janvier 2015)

Bonne Année à TOUS,
Je continue ma recherche...
Sous Yosemite, dans la création d'un compte sous Mail et en POP, le système me demande le serveur de messagerie.
j'ai essayé pop.free.fr mais pas de succès.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> rapport avec le sujet qui est que de changer le type de compte dans Mail?
> --



son but est de supprimer les messages du serveur si j'ai bien lu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2015)

jf22100 a dit:


> j'ai essayé pop.free.fr mais pas de succès.


Pour que ça fonctionne, toutes les infos nécessaires doivent être saisies correctement : nom du serveur, port, nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe de messagerie.

Par exemple pour Free, c'est port 110 pour pop.free.fr.


----------



## jf22100 (1 Janvier 2015)

Merci.
J'ai configuré le serveur de messagerie avec :
pop.free.fr et port 110, pasde SSL
Le compte est en erreur.
Il semble vouloir une codif sous la forme : mail.example.com 
suggestions ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

jf22100 a dit:


> Oui, en effet,  c'est simple si on ne conserve pas ses mails ou certains mails avec les pièces attachées.
> Moi, si.
> A réception, soit poubelles, soit classement par boîtes et/où sous-boîtes.


ce qui est parfaitement possible quelque soit le protocole
 que ce soit en pop ou imap
--
et maintenant on apprend que c'est du free

et ca ca change BEAUCOUP de choses

car pour l'instant Free imap sur Mail yosemite a un BUG
(multitraité  dans des dizaines de fils)
pas de bug avec d'autres logiciels ( thunderbird etc) ou d'autres OS

c'est un probleme avec zimbra

d'ailleurs très possible que ce bug soit AUSSI avec free en POP dans Mail yosemite puisque ton compte free est geré par zimbra

( quasi plus personne n'utilise le pop sur OS recents  , donc pas sur que le web soit riche en info sur un bug zimbra en pop Mail yosemite)


----------



## jf22100 (1 Janvier 2015)

Bon, après de multiples essais et tentatives infructueuses j'ai réussi à créer un compte mail sous pop.
Les deux trucs à savoir c'est :
1 la touche Alt pour accéder au choix imap ou pop, merci Moonwalker,
2 le nom d'utilisateur à renseigner est le nom du mail sans "@free.fr" par exemple.
Merci à Tous pour votre aide et Bonne Année 2015


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

jf22100 a dit:


> Bon, après de multiples essais et tentatives infructueuses j'ai réussi à créer un compte mail sous pop.
> Les deux trucs à savoir c'est :
> 1 la touche Alt pour accéder au choix imap ou pop, merci Moonwalker,
> 2 le nom d'utilisateur à renseigner est le nom du mail sans "@free.fr" par exemple.
> Merci à Tous pour votre aide et Bonne Année 2015


si tu es nouveau sur mac 
la touche ALT c'est la touche option ( que j'avais déjà mentionnée)

tu verras cette touche nommée dans des topos web sous divers noms
ALT,   OPTION ou son symbole &#8997;


----------



## ronparchita (6 Mai 2017)

jf22100 a dit:


> Bon, après de multiples essais et tentatives infructueuses j'ai réussi à créer un compte mail sous pop.
> Les deux trucs à savoir c'est :
> 1 la touche Alt pour accéder au choix imap ou pop, merci Moonwalker,
> 2 le nom d'utilisateur à renseigner est le nom du mail sans "@free.fr" par exemple.
> Merci à Tous pour votre aide et Bonne Année 2015



Merci !
J'aimerais bien savoir s'il est possible, alors que j'ai un compte Free en IMAP, d'en ajouter un en POP, puis de récupérer (qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour ça ?) tous mes messages sur ma boite Free ZIMBRA avec les pièces jointes, que ça efface bien tout ce que j'ai téléchargé de ma boite FREE ZIMBRA dans cette boite, puis qu'ensuite je puisse supprimer ma boite FREE IMAP, tout ça à partir de Mail.app et sous Mavericks. D'avance merci beaucoup.
Accessoirement, avez vous trouver comment on peut, avec une boite ZIMBRA passer de 1 Go à 10 Go de stockage ?
J'ai perdu beaucoup de temps dans cette recherche hier et n'y suis jamais arrivé.
D'avance merci.


----------



## ronparchita (6 Mai 2017)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci !
> J'aimerais bien savoir s'il est possible, alors que j'ai un compte Free en IMAP, d'en ajouter un en POP, puis de récupérer (qu'est-ce que je dois faire pour ça ?) tous mes messages sur ma boite Free ZIMBRA avec les pièces jointes, que ça efface bien tout ce que j'ai téléchargé de ma boite FREE ZIMBRA dans cette boite, puis qu'ensuite je puisse supprimer ma boite FREE IMAP, tout ça à partir de Mail.app et sous Mavericks. D'avance merci beaucoup.
> Accessoirement, avez vous trouver comment on peut, avec une boite ZIMBRA passer de 1 Go à 10 Go de stockage ?
> J'ai perdu beaucoup de temps dans cette recherche hier et n'y suis jamais arrivé.
> D'avance merci.


J'ai pu le faire, créer un autre compte POP Free sans effacer celui en IMAP et depuis ça télécharge mes e-mails de ce compte. Je n'ai pas eu à intervenir.
J'ai voulu faire la même chose avec Yahoo POP, mais ça bloque sur le mot de passe, la vérification ne peut se faire ! C'est pourtant ce mot de passe que j'utilise quand je vais consulter ma boite mail via Internet. Mais avec Mail.app, ça bloque.


----------

